# Online Hereptology Diploma



## Somatic (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, i was browsing the internet this evening
and i stumbled across a website offering a wide range of
animal based online courses, one of them being herpetology.
I was wondering if anybody on here had done the course,
or what peoples views were about it.

I'm currently studying a;
"_National Diploma In Animal Management"

_And i was wondering whether a zoo manager or a university
would be interested in me having a "_Herpetology Diploma Level 2_"

Here is the link;
Study Online Herpetology Diploma Course

Let me know guys,
Cheers!

S. : victory:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dont even bother wasting your money mate. it is not a reconised academic qualification and zoos wont be impressed by them. i tell you what ill send you a level 3 diploma for 200 quid:lol2:
There are no actual herpetology courses available that are reconised as far as i am aware


----------



## Sarah1340 (Sep 14, 2008)

To be honest, I would save your money. Zoos and universities would be far more interested in you getting some practical experience in the field you're interested in.

If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? The reason I'm asking is because a lot of zoos offer work experience placements in a variety of sections, but for most you'd have to be 18. That would be far more valuble than the money you'd spend on that course :2thumb:.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

At he end of the day it's what you think you could get out of it. True there are no reconised Herp based Diplomas as such, however the fact that you have completed one most have some sort of standing. Practical experience is second to none but if I was selecting new staff certainly those with who have shown the aptitude to gain as much knowledge as possible would be at the forefront.


----------



## Somatic (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm 16 years old and i do work experience at - "Drayton Manor Zoo"
Working with reptiles & other species, but i was wondering whether
as well as my practical experience, an employer would like me to have
primarily demonstrated my knowledge of the subject in a way such as this.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Your volunteer work at Drayton Manor is worth more 

Use the volunteer work at Drayton to move onto a longer term studentship later on


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sure that if you did do the course Uni's & employers would see it as a plus, as you have made an effort to learn more about something you love, but like everyone else has said, practical work experience and hands on training is always best


----------



## Somatic (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, really is benificial.
I'll stick with my work experience now then and hopefully
work with primarily herps in the future. 
Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> I am sure that if you did do the course Uni's & employers would see it as a plus, as you have made an effort to learn more about something you love, but like everyone else has said, practical work experience and hands on training is always best


Unfortunately, they won't. Unless it is a qualification issued by a reconised, and authorised, body, then the certificate is not worth the paper it is printed on.
There are a number of herpetology "diplomas" which crop up now and again, none of them are recognised and are a waste of money. Your intentions are good, but save your money and gain practical experience.


----------

